# one of the hens just seems tired but rays and drinks fine



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Is she okay?? She's pretty active but then stops and sits there....she layed an egg today i believe


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

birdguy said:


> Is she okay?? She's pretty active but then stops and sits there....she layed an egg today i believe


I meant eats and drinks fine


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

She sounds ok to me.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> She sounds ok to me.


She passed away today i believe she was egg bound her vent was red and purple.......also she was very small...can't believe she passed


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. So hard as they are innocents. I share your sadness, my friend.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss..... poor thing.


----------

